# Creating and Selling Prints



## Brenna Brimer (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to start having giclee prints of my artwork made and selling them on a website, but I'm not entirely sure how to go about it. If anyone can offer me some insight or point me in the direction of articles/youtube videos I would greatly appreciate it!

What kind of camera/lighting/set up is best (on a moderate budget) for photographing artwork for printing? 

Where do you order your giclee prints from?

How do you decide how many prints to order? Do you wait for customers to purchase prints before ordering?

What percentage of the cost of the original painting do you charge for prints? 

Thanks in advance for the help! 

-Brenna


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Here are some tips based on my personal experience: 
- If you're unsure about clicking photographs, you can take them to a professional print shop. Ask other artists in your area for recommendation, however, be aware that it can get costly. Specially, if you haven't tested the market for demand, then you could get straddled with too much cost or inventory. 

- Clicking pictures yourself is best, though it does require some trial and error. Definitely use a high-quality DSLR.
- Click image on a cloudy day for best lighting conditions. Do not use artificial light on your work.
- Setup your painting as straight as you can (against a wall or even easel). Setup camera parallel to your painting.
- Setup camera such that viewfinder captures a few inches around your painting. Don't click from edge-to-edge, as there is always a distortion at the edge of clicked image.
- Double check 'exposure' via Camera settings. Reduce ISO to capture more saturated hues. 

You can take your image to a professional printer or even use a print-on-demand service such as EasyCanvasPrints.com.

Hope this Helps.
Cheers.


----------

